# NABBA North West



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

This is a great show it is held at the Southport Convention centre on the 16th of May.

Mike always puts on a great show with some great guest spots......

If you live in the North West Area this is the show you need to go to....


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

im doin this 1 EEEEEEEK! xx


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

i'll be there


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

u best cheer 4 me then! lol x


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

Rachel-P said:


> im doin this 1 EEEEEEEK! xx


I'll shout for yer Rach, what class you doing


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I might be there usually go the Britian and Universe will be the first time if I go to the northwest


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

Rachel-P said:


> u best cheer 4 me then! lol x


will do.


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

Linny said:


> I'll shout for yer Rach, what class you doing


toned figure  xx


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

Cool:thumb:


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

I may make an appearance


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Rachel-P said:


> toned figure  xx


good luck with the show Rach Sully puts on a great show.....


----------



## John Wood (Apr 13, 2008)

After 2yrs off from training and competing due to business commitments my daughter Natalie is having another go at the Toned Figure class


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

wow john ure daughter is very impressive. how old is she?


----------



## John Wood (Apr 13, 2008)

NOW.... Hilly you should know better not to ask a young lady's age..


----------



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

john, its good to see that natalie is getting back up there..

steve


----------



## raf3070 (Mar 2, 2009)

Pscarb, a good friend of mine won Mr NABBA 2000, Andy Bell from Morecambe, do you know him?

Not sure if he`s goin to this one to compete or just watch.


----------



## John Wood (Apr 13, 2008)

stevie flynn said:


> john, its good to see that natalie is getting back up there..
> 
> steve


Thank's Steve... she's looking v/good and has lost nothing of her condition


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

stevie flynn said:


> john, its good to see that natalie is getting back up there..
> 
> steve


hey Steve how you doing buddy?



raf3070 said:


> Pscarb, a good friend of mine won Mr NABBA 2000, Andy Bell from Morecambe, do you know him?
> 
> Not sure if he`s goin to this one to compete or just watch.


i have heard of him mate excellant BB


----------



## JAY-EL (Oct 20, 2008)

I`ll be there ! Got a couple of mates doing it ! Always an excellent show and always a good standard in every class ! :thumbup1:


----------



## fit1 (Mar 27, 2009)

This is a great show, Mike puts on a cracker well contested and well supported.

Rachel all the very best with competing this year, Did you realise that Nabba shows are area shows so coming from n.wales your official area would be Wales not N.West england, to compete out of area with Nabba you need the permission of your area rep and the rep for the show you are wishing to enter.


----------



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

eyup paul, im ok thanks pal...took 6months away from the gym last autumn/winter, needed the break mentaly...been back at it now since jan and its coming along nicely...

catch up soon hopefully paul ;-)

steve


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

will do buddy, glad you are good mate


----------



## micky (Nov 4, 2007)

Hi Paul,

Found you!!Hope preps going well will be watching out for your result and best of luck mate.


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

im guna be here , briking it tho! first comp! toned figure  n im onli 20  but hey! lol gotta start somewer!  x


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

Rachel did you see fit1's post above?

Best of luck!


----------



## Paul1990 (May 6, 2007)

the gym i go to bodypower has 5 competing mr class 2, firstimer, junior ,over 50 and toned figure.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

We are sending a few in this year, over 50, junior, novice and a mr or two.

Always a high standard show but I'm sure our boys will bring some trophy's home


----------



## fit1 (Mar 27, 2009)

Hi cheese, i guess we can only point out the rules, some people will still try to break them but its up to all reps to enforce them. Rachel does know the rules as i know she has friends in wrexham that tried to get her to do the welsh last week.


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

fit1 said:


> Hi cheese, i guess we can only point out the rules, some people will still try to break them but its up to all reps to enforce them. Rachel does know the rules as i know she has friends in wrexham that tried to get her to do the welsh last week.


yes and mike sullivan has sorted it out for me hun  no1 tryed to get me to do no welsh last week. i wasnt ready for it, they have let me to this 1.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

We'll be there! Got a lass in toned!


----------



## fit1 (Mar 27, 2009)

Rachel-p

mike could not have sorted it, as your area rep i have not been contacted with regard to an out of area buy.

unless there are 2 Rachel-p,s doing the north west i have very good friends in wrexham that advised you to call me mid week before my show, you didnt.(if there are 2 rachels and its not you i appollogise and hope you have a great day)

you say they have let you do this 1, who are they?

out of area rules are for extenuating reasons for not being able to compete, if the rule was for anyone not ready for there area show then there would be no point in the rule as anyone could compete anywhere.

if you qualify for the brits who will you represent, Wales where you live or north west england.


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

i just done guest spot at Lakes Classic yesterday and Mike has asked if i will do a spot at this show...come and say hi guys....guess you you wont be able to miss me really...will only be my 2nd ever show


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

im looking forward to this show ..travelling the three hours from swindon to watch ...altho having a chic whos from southport does help :thumb:

good luck to all

stay positive Racheal P i know how hard you have worked for this


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

i'll be there! supporting mr RACK


----------



## s man (Jul 8, 2008)

Rack is at the North East Not the NW IB which is where I will be also


----------



## John Wood (Apr 13, 2008)

Here's sending all of the North West competitors 'Good Luck' on Sunday...

It's always a well run show by Mike S... with 1st class competitors

I am unable to attened due to being out of the country...

But my daughter Natalie will be in Toned Figure Class...and is looking in great shape and condition.......please give her a BIG shout from me


----------



## whackedout (Sep 10, 2009)

Rachel-P said:


> toned figure  xx


Good luck, let us know how you get on.


----------



## Tazb (May 13, 2009)

fit1 said:


> Rachel-p
> 
> mike could not have sorted it, as your area rep i have not been contacted with regard to an out of area buy.
> 
> ...


Give the girl a break willl ya, it's her first ever comp, it's bad enough that our sport lacks competitors and main stream interest in the first place and it's the lack of support like this that put's people off competing. I've competed in NABBA Scottish shows where guys have come up all the way from down in England and nothing has ever been said, at least there will be people to compete against, instead of have 2 or 3 competitiors in each class which a lot of the NABBA shows are attracting these days.

Rachel if you have any problems you may want to consider competing in a differewnt Federation like the UKBFF or NAC which are generally open area competitons to all.

Lets support our British AMATEUR body builders no matter where they are located!


----------



## Tazb (May 13, 2009)

Now what i was going to post was my mate Kenny will be competing in the Masters Class, GOOD LUCK mate and good luck to all competing! PS i'm offshore just now but i'll be home for the British, so i hope to see you on stage then!


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Paul1990 said:


> the gym i go to bodypower has 5 competing mr class 2, firstimer, junior ,over 50 and toned figure.


Yup Daz'll be competing today. Haven't been at the gym for a few weeks but he looked sh1t hot 6 weeks out so I know he'll be in shape today. He looked absolutely fcuked a few weeks ago too which is a good sign haha


----------



## Paul1990 (May 6, 2007)

AlasTTTair said:


> Yup Daz'll be competing today. Haven't been at the gym for a few weeks but he looked sh1t hot 6 weeks out so I know he'll be in shape today. He looked absolutely fcuked a few weeks ago too which is a good sign haha


ye he looks great, seen him 2 weeks out and he looked amazing


----------



## fit1 (Mar 27, 2009)

Tazb, Rachel dont have any problems and she is competing today and im sure she will do very well, i dont need you to tell me to give her a break at the end of the day all feds have rules simple as, this is the problem with reps coming on forums to keep people informed as to what is going on, we can do no right, thats why most dont bother. You mention the ukbff i personally think there rule of banning competitors for 2 years for competiting with other feds is far worse than our area rule.

Rachel have a great day,you have good reason to compete out of area as we have discussed, go kick ass and enjoy yourself.

Good luck to all competing today.


----------



## ste247 (Mar 18, 2008)

ive got about 6 friends compeating in this show today so i wish them all the best of luck, ive decided to give it a miss and go for a show in sept my prep starts in 3 weeks i done a mini cut from jan till march but didnt like the way my legs and lower back looked due to atrophy from a old lower back injury so ive decided to bring them up which i have, its hard going the gym when everyone is preping and your not, to anyone on ukm who is entering the best of look to you too iam not attending to night but ill be at the expo next week.....again good luck to all who enter.... :thumb:


----------



## ste247 (Mar 18, 2008)

my mate has just txt me now he took 3rd in the first timers out of 26 so well done to him, i told him last week he had over dieted and lost to much size so id imagine if he had another 7 lbs of muscle on top of his razor sharp conditioning then he could have took first, ive asked him for more results so if he txt me them ill post them up, he might forget to txt me them tho as he will have more inportant things to do like eat some real food lol...


----------



## control (Jun 15, 2008)

ste247 said:


> my mate has just txt me now he took 3rd in the first timers out of 26 so well done to him, i told him last week he had over dieted and lost to much size so id imagine if he had another 7 lbs of muscle on top of his razor sharp conditioning then he could have took first, ive asked him for more results so if he txt me them ill post them up, he might forget to txt me them tho as he will have more inportant things to do like eat some real food lol...


your mate looked good pal!


----------



## ste247 (Mar 18, 2008)

control said:


> your mate looked good pal!


 he has looked good for weeks he has droped out of 3 preps before this for personal reasons so i know this means alot to him,he also had to do it on a limited budget, nathen de asha preped him if you know he nathen is lol, he should have backed of the cardio a little towards the end to fill up a little with another 7lbs on him i know he was good enough to win without seeing who he was up against.


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

thanks guys! won junior miss toned figure north west champ  got the biggest cup ever ! nearly cryed hehe! best experience of my life  x


----------



## ste247 (Mar 18, 2008)

Rachel-P said:


> thanks guys! won junior miss toned figure north west champ  got the biggest cup ever ! nearly cryed hehe! best experience of my life  x


 well done you look well in your avi:thumb:


----------



## whackedout (Sep 10, 2009)

Rachel-P said:


> thanks guys! won junior miss toned figure north west champ  got the biggest cup ever ! nearly cryed hehe! best experience of my life  x


Congratulations, really well done.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Was a good overall show yesterday.

Loads of people in first timers, novice and over 40's + 50's. Big line ups and a great standard.

Shame there wasn't many in the Mr classes.

Jason Corrick looked good in Pro Am from were we were but only got 4th I think which seemed harsh.

Well done to all our competitors from Ironman, took Jnr First, Trained Figure First, 4th in First Timers, 5th in Novice and 4/5th in Over 40's. All of which were in typical rock hard Ironman condition 

M


----------



## Pete1436114491 (Nov 3, 2003)

Great comp, massive first timers line up. Well done to the Ironman competitors. For me the best in the comp were Natalie Wood and Rachel P!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

anyone know who won Class 4?


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> anyone know who won Class 4?


Gary Hutton


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

he is looking very good this year will be one to watch at the finals


----------



## ste247 (Mar 18, 2008)

has anyone got any pics ive seen a couple of blury one's today down the gym nothing worth posting tho....


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

Pete said:


> Great comp, massive first timers line up. Well done to the Ironman competitors. For me the best in the comp were Natalie Wood and Rachel P!


thanks lol x


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

well done Rachel i had a few text through yesterday from sully and tania saying that you looked very good....where in North Wales do you train?


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> well done Rachel i had a few text through yesterday from sully and tania saying that you looked very good....where in North Wales do you train?


 she trains with me paul


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

great show and great standard of competitors ..thanks to sully for sorting out some tickets for me and my girlfriend

really enjoyed the show well done to all:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## MarcelVormawah (May 17, 2010)

It was a great show. I had a really good time there after winning the Junior under 18s class. Iv been there for the past few years and its always a really good day.


----------



## HTID (Oct 4, 2008)

the guy that won the class 4 gary hutton was in a class ov his own superb, be really hard to beat at the brits!


----------



## ste247 (Mar 18, 2008)

one of my friends who entered this show got charged for a seat to watch the show whats all this about lol,he wasnt happy....... its happend before at this show so ive heard today.........(iam not trying to disrepect nabba in anyway)....... imo this shouldnt happen tho as you pay to enter and to join nabba, but apart from that ive also heard it was a very good show, well run and some very good competitors.........


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

HTID said:


> the guy that won the class 4 gary hutton was in a class ov his own superb, be really hard to beat at the brits!


this is true Gary has got better and better definatly one to watch out for at the finals....


----------



## fxleisure (Apr 15, 2008)

Fantastic show and line up in all the classes. Im gonna throw my two penn'orth in.....

I would like to know the points difference between the top two in Juniors U21. Im no judge, but from the front IMO, there was nothing between Ryan Cartwright (1st) and Luke Sutton (2nd), both very different physiques, equally as dry as each other again IMO. However, from the rear, there was no question that Luke stole every comparison (especially hams and calves) and if I wanted to be over critical, Luke was carrying more mass overall too.......

I would be interested to know how they came to their decision, but like I said, I am no judge.

Anyone seen or have a copy of the score cards they can post?


----------

